# The Maritimes of Canada



## dpc (Apr 30, 2014)

Kayaking around the Hopewell Rocks in the Bay of Fundy, New Brunswick.


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2014)

Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia. I'm pretty sure the two dories are staged for tourists. I was at the cove last year and three years before and two dories were in exactly the same spot each time.


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2014)

The Hopewell Rocks at low tide.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Apr 30, 2014)

Fantastic set. Loved them all.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2014)

Very nice series dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2014)

Lobster boats in the fog off Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 1, 2014)

Hi dpc.
Nice series.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice series.
> 
> Cheers Graham.




Thanks, Graham. Appreciate it.


----------

